# heading offshore tomm.



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

well guys were heading offshore in sweet escape. 25 albemarle in 2 hours. going in search of bluefin. were gonna be trolling ballyhoo. ill be back with a report!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Good luck! 
Looking forward to the report.


----------



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

Well we got a late start. Didn't get the boat in the water till almost 5. Heading out of ruddee we saw blue fins jumping 8 to 10 miles out. I got the spread out pretty quike. We decided on trolling ballyhoo with a multicolored spreaderbar with a green machine behind it in the shotgun. Spread looked beautiful and had our first bluefin hit the spreader green machine. Around 30 incher. Just past the tower. We contiued to troll to the hot dog and landed a huge bluefish on a balleyhoo with a large islander black and red. Once at the hotdog we were covered up with action but just couldn't seem to get a bite. I pulled out the spinning rod with a 2 ounce metal pink and sillver Chesapeake bay lure on it and ended up landing our 2nd tuna. 28 inches. we called it a day shortly after. 

In all not a bad day. Beautiful weather and had the chance to mate for close friends that had never been befor. Everyone got a fish and had a great time.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice! Cant beat fresh tuna! Id be eating em right there on the boat!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## bfoker (Oct 15, 2010)

*your boat*

was Sweet Escape an albemarle 265, year 1995?


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*whoa*

guy's look at the post date that was 2009 lol


----------

